

Mark Zuckerberg: The temptation of Facebook's CEO - Mistone
http://money.cnn.com/2010/05/06/technology/facebook_excerpt.fortune/

======
samratjp
"You just saw my apartment," Zuckerberg replied. "I don't really need any
money. And anyway, I don't think I'm ever going to have an idea this good
again."

Now, that's a lean startup, huh?

